# Netzwerk zeigt nur 100 MBIT/s an



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Eigendlich wollte ich den Fred nicht schreiben, aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter ^^
Da ich seit gestern von meinem Wlan zum devolo PowerLAN gewechselt bin nutze ich zum ersten mal meinen LAN-Port vom Mainboard.
Problem ist halt wie oben beschrieben, dass nur 100 MBIT ankommen..
Ich hab nun soweit ich das beurteilen kann alles erdenkliche versucht.
Ich versuche mal Mein Netzwerk zu erklären.

Router: Fritzbox-6360 : Wlan> PS3, Handys und alles gedöhns
                                LAN > Devolo > Devolo> Mein Rechner.

Der Router hat die aktuellste Firmware, die Ports stehen alle auf 1GBLAN (auch schon einzeln und unterschiedliche Ports getestet)
Das Mainboard ist ein AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 Treiber aktuell und sogar mit dem aktuellsten Broadcom Treiber von deren Seite.
Devolo 500 duo+ aktuelle Firmware. Verbindung zwischen beiden Geräten liegt zwischen 150-200 MB/s hin und zurück.
Kabel von Devolo zu Router (war beigelegt) Patchkabel ca 2Meter, ohne jeglichen Aufdruck obs irgend ein cat ist (kA ob das bei Patchkabeln nötig ist) 
Kabel von Devolo zu meinem PC (selber schuld Belkin von Saturn) cat5e Crossover 5Meter

Derweil habe ich in WIndows 8.1 geschaut ob man dort was einstellen kann, unter Speed&Duples in der Adaptereinstellung geht leider nur 10+100/Full+Halfduplex oder Auto. 

Ich hoffe jemand wird schlau aus meiner Geschwulst von Text und kann mir im Idealfall sogar noch helfen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

> Ethernet 10/100 (mbps)


Datenblatt



> 2x 100Base-TX


Geizhals

Das Ding bietet demnach nur 100 mbps


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Welches DIng jetzt genau?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

Dein Devolo 500 duo+, denn dort steht nirgends etwas von einem MBit Anschluss bzw Leitung


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Okey habs nun im Datenblatt entdeckt, danke. Ist halt dann doch sehr bedauerlich wenn man eine 500 MB/s Bridge hat und nur 100 MB/s ankommen, danke


----------



## marvinj (11. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach gar keit DLan welches mehr als 500Mbit durch deine Steckdose jagen kann 
Dir werden "nur" 100Mbit angezeigt, eben weil es kein Gigabit ist und deshalb unter die 100Mbit Klassifikation fällt. Im Idealfall, wie du beschrieben hast, bekommst ud denncoh mehr Power durch die Stecker, aber halt keinen Gigabit. 
Streamst du denn innerhalb deines Netzwerkes?

Edit:
Habe deinen Beitrag grade gelesen, udn ich denke mal, damit ist das Thema leider erledigt. Wenigstens liegt kein Defekt vor, soviel ist sicher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

Werbung halt, die Wahrheit liegt immer dazwischen, es steht ja auch drin das es wohl intern per PowerLan die mögliche Transferrate wäre. Sollte aber trotzem für die Masse reichen und schneller wie WLan ist es ja wohl


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2013)

Interessantes Thema  Mich würde interessieren was dann die 500Mbit-Angabe soll, denn 500 Mbit können ja, auch wenn die Adapter untereinander mit der Bandbreite kommunizieren könnten, in der Praxis nie erreicht werden.


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Naja die 500Mb/s sind halt wirklich nur für die Komunikation zwischen den Beiden Steckdosen, und da man wohl nie wirklich (als Mieter) weiß wie weit die beiden Steckdosen Kabeltechnisch entfernt sind, ist 500Mb/s das Maximale der Gefühle.

Ich streame nicht im Netzwerk, aber ich habe im Wohnzimmer eine 50MB/s Leitung und leider kommen am PC wieder nur maximal knapp 3-4,5Mb/s an das nervt schon ein bisschen 

€: Dieses ganze MBit/s und MB/s, da kann man nur Kopfschmerzen und Magengeschwüre bekommen^^


----------



## Monopoly29 (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Devolo 500 hatte ich mal für eine Woche zum Testen. Gigabit LAN haben die nicht.Zurückgegeben habe ich sie aber weil sie dauerhaft einen piepton abgegeben haben
Jetzt habe ich DLAN von Fritz. Die haben Gigabit Lan sind aber auch nicht schneller (80 Mbit/s).
Aber geräuschlos.


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Fiepen habe ich auch gelesen, bei den Fritzteilen habe ich aber gelesen dass diese wohl mal gerne sporadisch die Verbindung unterbrechen. Aber ich hätte auf meine Freundin hören sollen^^ "bla bla.. wir haben daheim doch ne fritzbox, wieso dann jetzt devolo bla bla.."


----------



## Whitetea (11. Oktober 2013)

Euch ist schon bewusst das die 500Mbit nur die Bruttodatenrate darstellt 

Außerdem musst du bei den Devolo auch schauen ob die Ports überhaupt 1Gbit unterstützen.


----------



## marvinj (11. Oktober 2013)

Arino schrieb:


> Dieses ganze MBit/s und MB/s, da kann man nur Kopfschmerzen und Magengeschwüre bekommen^^



Irgendwann hat man es so intus, da weiß man einfach was gemeint ist. Da es sich hierbei um Mega*bit* und Mega*byte* handelt, ist eine Umrechnung ganz einfach. Man nehme MBit/s und teile es durch 8 und man erhalte MB/s, also der Datendurchsatz, mit dem man dann auch vergleichen rennen kann, wie z.B. bei der SSD


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2013)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Euch ist schon bewusst das die 500Mbit nur die Bruttodatenrate darstellt
> 
> Außerdem musst du bei den Devolo auch schauen ob die Ports überhaupt 1Gbit unterstützen.


 
Nein, tun sie nicht. Und das ist ja der Witz an der Sache. 500Mbit interne Übertragungsrate aber nur 100Mbit-Ports 



Arino schrieb:


> €: Dieses ganze MBit/s und MB/s, da kann man nur Kopfschmerzen und Magengeschwüre bekommen^^


 
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach  Bandbreiten-Rechner | heise Netze da einfach mal mit den Werten rumspielen dann wird das ganz schnell klar


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

1. So groß ist der Thread noch nicht dass man sich die erste Seite nicht durchlesen muss. Denn es wurde schon festgestellt dass die Anschlüsse nur 100Mbit unterstützen. 
2. Wenn intern (zwischen den Steckdosen) 500 Mbit "möglich" ist, egal obs Brutto oder Netto ist, ist es doch wohl trotz alledem verwirrend wieso nur ein 100Mbit NIC verbaut ist. Da ist es wohl meines Erachtens nach total egal ob da jetzt was Brutto oder Netto ist oder?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

Zu 2. : Da kommt dann wohl wieder die Umrechnung der Bandbreite zum tragen


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Meine Vermutung um die 100Mbit Anschlüsse zu rechtfertigen ist wohl einfach dass an den Devolo´s 2 Anschlüsse sind und wenn beide ausgereizt würden, käme man eh nicht an die theoretischen 500Mbit.


----------



## Monopoly29 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ob man eine Fritz Box hat oder nicht ist dem Fritz DLan egal. Verbindungsabbrüche hatte ich noch keine die mir aufgefallen wären nach 2 Monaten.
Bei der Geschwindigkeit komme ich nicht über 80-90 Mbit/s egal ob eine Steckdose weiter oder 2 Stockwerke tiefer.


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Ob man eine Fritz Box hat oder nicht ist dem Fritz DLan egal. Verbindungsabbrüche hatte ich noch keine die mir aufgefallen wären nach 2 Monaten.


 Das was ich geschrieben habe war die Denkweise meine Frau  Ihr hätte das einfach farblich besser gepasst ^^


----------



## EX-Buzz (11. Oktober 2013)

So, da du dir ja nun die Dinger gekauft hast.... wohl auf meinen Rat hin, weil ICH damit zufrieden bin muss ich hier mal bisschen intervenieren. 

Wenn du DSL 50.000 hast, und du 3 - 4,5MB/s anliegen hast, dann liegt es vllt an deiner Leitung das von deinem Anbieter nicht mehr ankommt. 

Bei meiner 50.000er kommen 5,6MB/s an, wird also kaum an den Devolos liegen. Intern gehen derzeit die Transferraten von 135Mbit/s - 150Mbit/s (16MB/s -18MB/s) 

somit limitieren sie dein DSL nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> So, da du dir ja nun die Dinger gekauft hast.... wohl auf meinen Rat hin, weil ICH damit zufrieden bin muss ich hier mal bisschen intervenieren.
> 
> Wenn du DSL 50.000 hast, und du 3 - 4,5MB/s anliegen hast, dann liegt es vllt an deiner Leitung das von deinem Anbieter nicht mehr ankommt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab dich nie kritisiert, falls das so rüber gekommen ist tut es mir leid  
Jedoch ist in meinem Fall der Anbieter nicht direkt schuld. Im Wohnzimmer, da wo der Router steht kommen 50.000 an. Laptop und dergleichen bekommen dort per Wlan ein super Signal.

Mittlerweile komme ich auch an die 50.000 ran mit dem dLAN, beim speedtest.net eben gemessen 48.70Mbps das ist gut, aber noch nicht perfekt


----------



## EX-Buzz (11. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich hab mich nicht kritisiert gefühlt, alles ok 

Un wenn du jetzt bei 48,7 bist, dann ist das doch schonmal Top!


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Oktober 2013)

Arino schrieb:


> Ich hab dich nie kritisiert, falls das so rüber gekommen ist tut es mir leid
> Jedoch ist in meinem Fall der Anbieter nicht direkt schuld. Im Wohnzimmer, da wo der Router steht kommen 50.000 an. Laptop und dergleichen bekommen dort per Wlan ein super Signal.
> 
> Mittlerweile komme ich auch an die 50.000 ran mit dem dLAN, beim speedtest.net eben gemessen 48.70Mbps das ist gut, aber noch nicht perfekt



Hast praktisch nie die volle Bandbreite, liegt aber nicht mal an deinem DLAN sondern an den 200 anderen Faktoren und Komponenten die zwischen Provider und dir liegen


----------



## Arino (11. Oktober 2013)

Der Hauptgrund für den Fred war ja eh nur die Sache mit den 100Mbit Anschlüssen am Dlan Anschluss.
Das hat sich ja nun geklärt und das mit den paar Kb die da evtl noch fehlen ist eher das Tüpfelchen auf dem i  
Aber um nochmal zum DLan zu kommen, das ist wirklich eine super Alternative für Leute die W-Lan nicht bevorzugen und LAN evtl nicht möglich ist. 
Man verschwendet keine Steckdosen, den Stromverbrauch kann man wohl wie ich gelesen habe mit ca 3 Watt pro Adapter eher vernachlässigen
und man hat im Gegensatz zum Wlan (meine kurzzeitige Erfahrung) einen super Ping


----------



## Monopoly29 (11. Oktober 2013)

Genau und Dlan lässt sich auch Problemlos mit Wlan kombinieren wenn man noch Laptops und Smartphones verwenden will.
An einem Dlan Adapter habe ich einfach einen Access Point angeschlossen den ich schon hatte.


----------



## EX-Buzz (11. Oktober 2013)

Du musst nichtmal nen AccessPoint ranfriemeln, dafür gibts ja die WLAN Teile von Devolo


----------

